# 3520 w/ ballast box?



## deerhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I just ordered a new JD 3520. This is my first tractor. I've wanted a deere for years, so I'm pretty excited! I will be using it for many tasks at my garden center. 
I purchased a balast box for the back of the tractor.
What should I fill it with to maximize the box?

I would also like to do a quick price check.
JD 3520, 300cx loader, 72" high volume bucket w/ teeth, 
72" belly mower, loader mounted front blade, air ride seat, ehydro, 48" floating forks, ballast box, tool box.
$27, 300. ....after extensive negotiation. The original quote was over 31K


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds to me like you got a pretty good deal. We got a 3520 last April and couldn't be happier. I just finished putting 92 hours on it and I still have it looking like new.My only regret is that I didn't get the 300cx loader. With the high volume bucket I would assume that you will be lifting light stuff such as sawdust and mulch because I have had problems with lifting heavy compost with mine with the regular 62" bucket,

Post some pics when ya get it


----------



## deerhead (Apr 26, 2008)

The dealership got my tractor in but they are still waiting on the loader and bucket. 10 days later. I'll post picks when I finally get the machine.

Do you have a ballast problem or is the loader just not strong enough?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, have not been able to post for awhile. The loader isn't strong enough to lift the back of the tractor off the ground, but when driving witha load it is quite rough and I don't get very good rear wheel traction when loading. If I put the blade on the back, I don't have a problem. Keep in mind that I have the 300x which is not as strong as the CX 

You gotta post pics.


----------



## deerhead (Apr 26, 2008)

still waiting for tractor. 
Now they say monday morning. I guess they have been waiting for the oversize bucket. 
I hope the loader will be ok. I will be using it to scoop and dump dry, composted bark into a mixer. 
The salesman seemed to think it would be able to handle the bark no problem. I hope he's right.
I'll be sure to take some great pics.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I looked at the manual for mine and it says that with the 300cx loader you are going to need Loaded rear tires, and 750lbs of rear ballast and exterior wheel weights. I don't personally think you need that much, but that is what it says.

Bark is extremely light. when I move sawdust I don't have any problems at all and can even keep it in high gear 2wd.

What made you decide to go with a deere over Kubota, Case, etc....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Deere tends to add a little overkill for liability and safety reason but those ballast weight specs are right. I have the large R4 tires on my 4410 and they are fluid filled. If I pick up even a little weight I have trouble backing up an inclined without putting the trans into 4WD even worse when wet. I slip backing up steep inclines with an empty bucket. I put about another 500 or so lbs. on the 3 pt. hitch which seems to add a lot more traction and stability. Something like a back blade works well and is practical in many cases.


----------

